# Juez o Jueza



## mixtli

Es correcto decir "jueza"? Esta fue una discusion que tuvimos en la oficina en la que trabajaba. Siendo el unico varon y rodeado de mujeres feministas, insistian en llamarle Sra.Presidenta y La jueza a "el" juez y a "el" presidente. No tengo un pelo de machista y la verdad me es inclusive si se dice de una forma u otra. Pero quiero saber, es solo que a mi me suena mejor. Sera que estas palabras no tienen genero?
Por favor, saquenme de mi ignorancia. Estoy traduciendo un documento en el que es importante que me defina por Juez/Jueza o solo Juez
Gracias.


----------



## Julito_Maraña

En América Latina es muy común. En España no. Correcto depende de tu punto de vista. Pero aparece en los periódicos y otros medios públicos (en América). No es una hipercaracterisación tipo "estudiant*a*" qui sí es casi universalmente rechazada.


----------



## Honeypum

La palabra juez se puede usar tanto en femenino como en masculino, es decir:

- la juez
- el juez

Pero también está aceptado y es totalmente correcto decir "jueza". O sea que lo que más te guste.
Si optas por utilizar "juez", recuerda que es "la juez".


----------



## indigoio

Hola!

Yo no me considero feminista, sin embargo mientras el término sea reconocido, es mejor que lo utilices aunque supongo que a muchos les parecerá extraño o hasta feo el escucharlo (pensarán que te lo sacaste de la manga jaja) pero diles que lo sacaste del DRAE:


> jueza.
> 1. f. Mujer que desempeña el cargo de juez.
> 2. f. coloq. p. us. Mujer del juez.



Es como el uso cada vez mayor de _lideresa, ingeniera, arquitecta_... a mí me suenan raro las dos últimas pero creo más bien que es falta de costumbre... quizá debamos empezar a acostumbrarnos. 

Bueno, es sólo mi opinión. Hay que esperar lo que dice un verdadero experto.

Sandra


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Este tema ya ha sido debatido varias veces en este foro, sobre todo aquí.

¡Buena lectura!
Hasta luego.


----------



## SpiceMan

Depende del país, acá en Argentina lo más común es decir "la jueza" (aunque cada tanto "la juez" también se lee/escucha). 

"Presidenta" lamentablemente se está imponiendo por estas latitudes.


----------



## Jellby

mixtli said:


> Es correcto decir "jueza"? Esta fue una discusion que tuvimos en la oficina en la que trabajaba. Siendo el unico varon y rodeado de mujeres feministas, insistian en llamarle Sra.Presidenta y La jueza a "el" juez y a "el" presidente. No tengo un pelo de machista y la verdad me es inclusive si se dice de una forma u otra. Pero quiero saber, es solo que a mi me suena mejor. Sera que estas palabras no tienen genero?



"Presidenta" y "jueza" creo que se admiten, aunque es perfectamente legítimo y correcto (y recomendable) decir "la presidente" y "la juez" (pero no "el presidente" o "el juez" si son mujeres, eso no).

P.D. ¿Te es *inclusive*?


----------



## mixtli

Caray, muchisimas gracias a todas las personas que respondieron a mi pegunta. Es increible, pero siempre me son solucionadas mis dudas aqui, SIEMPRE!


----------



## mixtli

Muchisimas gracias por contestar mi pregunta y sugerirme otras ligas, en serio se los agradezco. Caray, en este mundo de incertidumbre es bueno contar con la seguridad de que, aqui, SIEMPRE aclaran mis dudas!

Jellby, "Me es inclusive" se usa mucho en Mexico para decir "ma da igual", "me es lo mismo" 'no me importa" No la habias oido antes?, curioso....porque pensandolo bien suena un poco raro.


----------



## Bronte

Texto de Alex Grijelmo.
"El español dispone de las fórmulas<la nuez>,<la esbeltez>,<la palidez>...Pero a muchos periodistas les sonaba raro <la juez>,incomprensiblemente.Tal vez alentados por algnos movimientos feministas,añadieron a la palabra una _a_ que suponían marca del género femenino,sin darse cuenta de que el masculino no es juezo y de que se trata de una voz no marcada(es decir,sin  género en sí misma;el género lo obtiene por el artículo que la precede)".
El DRAE dice que juez es la persona que tiene autoridad y potestad para juzgar y sentenciar.(Persona,es decir varones y mujeres,por lo menos en mi pueblo)Sin embargo el mismo DRAE,cuando habla de jueza,dice que es una mujer que ejerce el cargo de juez,a los que redactaron tan descuidadamente esa descripción solo les falto acabarla con un <que monas ellas>


----------



## Bronte

Disculpen ustedes y "ustedas"pero me voy extender un poco.El Diccionario ya no es normativo,es decir ni admite ni deja de admitir,solo introduce en sus ediciones aquellas voces que considera de uso generalizado sin plantearse su corrección gramatical,el problema es que de unos años para aca,utiliza como fuente de inspiración la berborrea de periodistas y políticos,fauna particularmente indocta y malhablada.un saludo


----------



## heidita

Bronte said:


> Disculpen ustedes y "ustedas" pero me voy a extender un poco. El Diccionario ya no es normativo, es decir ni admite ni deja de admitir, solo introduce en sus ediciones aquellas voces que considera de uso generalizado sin plantearse su corrección gramatical, el problema es que de unos años para acá, utiliza como fuente de inspiración la *berborrea* de periodistas y políticos, fauna particularmente indocta y malhablada. Un saludo


 
Me supongo que ha sido un despiste. Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo contigo.

*verborrea.**1.* f. coloq. Verbosidad excesiva.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados___  ​


----------



## Jellby

mixtli said:


> Jellby, "Me es inclusive" se usa mucho en Mexico para decir "ma da igual", "me es lo mismo" 'no me importa" No la habias oido antes?, curioso....porque pensandolo bien suena un poco raro.



Pues no recuerdo haberlo oído... Aquí se dice a veces, pero siempre en broma, "me es indisoluble" o "me es inverosímil", en lugar "me es indiferente". Espero que "me es inclusive" tenga el mismo tono jocoso, porque no tiene ni pies ni cabeza


----------



## mixtli

Jellby,

Asi es, en efecto se dice de forma medio jocosa, pero tambien de manera seria. Jummm, voy a tratar de averiguar el origen, o el porque.
Disculpa la falta de acentos y "enies", pero, mi maquina no tiene.

Bronte, muchisimas gracias por la informacion. Lei en el New York Times algo que corrobora lo que dices, por lo menos en ingles. Dice que una de las maneras en la que los diccionarios incorporan palabras nuevas a su acervo, es mediante los periodicos y revistas. Si un termino se empieza a usar en la calle, y luego de algun tiempo algun columnista, editorialista, periodista etc, lo escribe en su publicacion, y un poco despues, algun otro lo usa tambien, entonces se empieza a considerar como una palabra "viva y digna de ser incorporada. No me acuerdo si dice, especificamente cuantas veces tiene que aparecer la palabra pero es algo por el estilo.

Por favor corrijanme cualquier "horror" que cometa al escribir,  en serio lo apreciare.  Si a alguien le molesta la escritura sin acentos, hazmelo saber y tratare de corregir eso, sale?


----------



## Willia

Hola a todos:
Estoy traduciendo un documento de inmigración con la participación de una jueza de inmigración.  ¿Se dice jueza? No encuentro muchos hits en Google para jueza.... o se dice Juez para hombres o mujeres...

Gracias


----------



## Ube

Hola:
_Juez_ es común en cuanto al género, hay periódicos como _El País_ que se han decidido por emplearlo de este modo.
_Jueza_ es femenino y también es válido; durante mucho tiempo perteneció al habla vulgar pero a raiz de las reivindicaciones feministas ha ganado adeptos.
Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Willia:

Hay mucha discrepancia en este tema. Ya adelanta Ube que hay disparidad en el uso.
El DPD dice





> *juez*. ‘Persona con potestad para juzgar y sentenciar’ y ‘miembro de un jurado o tribunal’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la juez;_): _«¿Cree usted que la juez Rosenda Sarmiento actuó bien?»_ (_Siglo _[Pan.] 31.1.97); pero se usa también, incluso en el nivel culto, el femenino específico _jueza: «En el caso intervino la jueza Raquel Cosgaya»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 28.7.97).


 La lengua, en su continua evolución, se ajusta a los cambios culturales que van acaeciendo. Esta vez le ha tocado a los nombres de las profesiones: sustantivos que eran comunes en cuanto a género se han escindido en masculinos y femeninos pero, como siempre ocurre, la transformación no es uniforme en el ámbito hispanohablante y no es instantánea, no se transforma de un día para otro.

El tiempo dirá qué va a prevalecer. En Chile *jueza*, no obstante,está completamente asentado, tanto que yo encuentro muy raro decir "la juez".

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando

En España, donde debe haber un 50-50 de jueces "machos" y "hembras" no hay consenso. Antes jueza era decididamente malsonante y ahora se oye mucho, aunque posiblemente perciba una ligera vuelta a "la juez".

Como en todos los casos en que el término masculino no termina en "a" no veo sentido a lo de "jueza" pero Vox Populi, vox Dei (perdón por utilizar un idioma diferente del castellano -que no extranjero-).

No sé que han dicho sobre el tema los juezos y las juezas del Tribunal Supremo.


----------



## alexacohen

Mi abuelo, que mira por dónde es juez, cree que es una aberración. Un juez es un juez: utiliza su cerebro y sus conocimientos, independientemente de su sexo.
Así que se dirige a todos sus colegas con la misma palabra: Juez.


----------



## mroma

En los libros de español para extranjeros, está escrito que jueza es la forma femenina de la palabra juez, que aparece en los últimos años.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo prefiero "la juez", aunque en los periódicos digan "jueza".


----------



## Willia

Buenos días:

Muchas gracias a todos por sus contribuciones. He optado por utilizar "jueza" en mi documento. Saludos a todos.


----------



## alexacohen

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo prefiero "la juez", aunque en los periódicos digan "jueza".


 
Y yo también, Toño.


----------



## Descubre

alexacohen said:


> Mi abuelo, que mira por dónde es juez, cree que es una aberración. Un juez es un juez: utiliza su cerebro y sus conocimientos, independientemente de su sexo.
> Así que se dirige a todos sus colegas con la misma palabra: Juez.


 
Estaría genial que tu abuelo nombrara a sus colegas mujeres como 'juezas'. Al decir juez, indefectiblemente piensas en un hombre con un toga y un mazo en la mano derecha y no piensas en una mujer. El no nombrar a las profesionales en femenino nos invisibiliza. Juez y aprendiz, tienen la misma raíz, sin embargo, aprendiza se aceptó sin ningún reparo y jueza, que implica a una mujer en un puesto de poder social, conlleva todas las reticencias posibles a su uso. 

aprendiz: femenino aprendiza
juez: femenino jueza
El uso del lenguaje es muy machista/sexista, y esta lucha por no nombrar a las mujeres y sus logros responde a la máxima "lo que no tiene nombre no existe". 
El lenguaje evoluciona con los cambios sociales: hace 50 años no había mujeres desempeñado el cargo de juez, ni el de abogado, mucho menos, el de Presidente. Actualmente, fruto de muchos años de lucha, sí es frecuente hablar de la Presidenta de tal o cual, de la abogada, o de la ingeniera... algo, como ya digo, impensable hace unos años. No se nombraba por que no había. Por eso, dejemos que el lenguaje evolucione y no lo encorsetemos en rancios patrones patriarcales. 

Añado que la Real Academia de la Lengua es una de las instituciones más patriarcales/machista que existe en España.

Muchas gracias, Willia, por decidir usar jueza finalmente. 

Recomiendo la consulta del documento Nº8 de la página web del Instituto de la Mujer (el sistema no me deja poner enlaces aún), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Asuntos Sociales y Trabajo (España), sobre cómo nombrar las profesiones en femenino y masculino. 

Por cierto, yo soy abogadA


----------



## Jellby

Descubre said:


> El no nombrar a las profesionales en femenino nos invisibiliza.



Hay palabras invariables y hay palabras epicenas.

Llamar a todos "estudiantes" no invisibiliza a nadie, ni los "personos" nos sentimos ignorados cuando se habla de "personas". Cada cosa en su justa medida.


----------



## Vampiro

ieracub said:
			
		

> El tiempo dirá qué va a prevalecer. En Chile *jueza*, no obstante,está completamente asentado, tanto que yo encuentro muy raro decir "la juez".


Es verdad, en Chile es de uso común.
Pero la la palabra "juez" no tiene género, y decir "jueza" es una de las tantas burradas que la RAE acepta por su uso masivo, sobre todo en medios de comunicación.
Al respecto estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con lo que dice Bronte:


> Disculpen ustedes y "ustedas"pero me voy extender un poco.El Diccionario ya no es normativo,es decir ni admite ni deja de admitir,solo introduce en sus ediciones aquellas voces que considera de uso generalizado sin plantearse su corrección gramatical,el problema es que de unos años para aca,utiliza como fuente de inspiración la berborrea de periodistas y políticos,fauna particularmente indocta y malhablada.un saludo


----------



## wamcon

De acuerdo con Jellby.
Así como "jueza" a mí no me suena bien por que "juez" carece de género en sí mismo, no ocurre lo mismo con la palabra "abogado/a". Para mí "la abogado" me suena mal y es más correcto para mí "la abogada", aunque alguno opine lo contrario.
Si cuando decimos Juez nos imaginamos a un hombre es por que tenemos cierta edad y antes era lo habitual, pero ahora es muy habitual ver ya jueces mujeres y es cuestión de tiempo y de alguna generación que no lo asociemos a un hombre.


----------



## Jellby

Por supuesto, cuando oigo "el juez" pienso en un hombre, pero cuando oigo "la juez" pienso en una mujer


----------



## cab2cab

Con el nombramiento de una mujer a la Suprema Corte de Justicia en EE.UU. una periodista que defiende la "feminización" del castellano supuestamente machista, hablaba de la  "JUEZA"

¿Que pensais de esto?


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Aquí en Argentina el término jueza se viene usando desde hace más de treinta años. Así que nos suena de lo más natural.

Dos hilos en los que ya fue tocado el tema:

jueza
igualdad de género


----------



## Calambur

Opino que el término jueza no es necesario, ya que


> *juez*.(Del lat. iudex, -icis).1. com. *Persona* que tiene autoridad y potestad para juzgar y sentenciar.


y persona es tanto un hombre como una mujer.
Y opino además que 





> la "feminización" del castellano supuestamente machista


 es una estupidez.


----------



## cab2cab

Y opino además que es una estupidez.[/quote]



Coincido en todo lo que dices.

Pero parece que diciendo "jueza" o "presidenta" no eres machista, lo dicho, una estupidez.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Lo de *jueza* pasa, pero odio cuando "feminizan" las palabras terminadas en e. *Presidenta, gerenta, asistenta*... suenan horrible y no tienen sentido.


----------



## Agró

Es ridículo y contra lo ridículo propongo más ridículo. Habrá que contraatacar y empezar a usar: periodisto, futbolisto, analisto...


----------



## Jellby

Decir que el lenguaje es *machisto* porque se diga "la juez" es una *estupideza*.

Que sea conveniente o no utilizar la palabra "jueza" es otra historia.


----------



## clares3

Hola:
Sobre estupideces y conveniencias no opino pero en España el término "jueza" es de uso común desde que las mujeres irrumpieron en la justicia hasta alcanzar hoy el 60% de los puestos de titular de juzgado. También se usa "abogada" y "notaria" de modo que sin forzar la estupidez humana, tan proclive a desmadrarlo todo ("miembros y miembras" dijo una ministra del gobierno hace poco), es lo cierto que determinados calificativos se han feminizado sin generar fricciones. El de jueza es uno en España al menos.


----------



## migue3256

Es incorrecto...la norma gramatical _ hasta esta mañana _ dice: "El Artículo Determina el Género". artículos: El, La , Los, Las. Le, Les (neutros)
El agua
La mano
Son excepciones que confirman la regla.


----------



## migue3256

Willia said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por sus contribuciones. He optado por utilizar "jueza" en mi documento. Saludos a todos.



Para establecer una diferencia y funciones entre el diccionario y la gramática... 
Juez o Jueza. Los diccionarios reconocen a ambas porque esa es la función de los diccionarios: recopilar el buen o mal uso de las palabras. Sin embargo a Juez le dedican una pagina de acepciones mientras que a Jueza le dan tres acepciones, una de ellas: “Esposa del juez”, para juez no hay tal acepción; no dicen “Esposo de la jueza”…

Palabras como Juez, Presidente, Gerente, Policía y otras, son de género Neutro. Palabras como Abogado, Notario, Abogada, Notaria y otras vienen con el género determinado.


----------



## CHIVOMAX07

Según el diccionario Panhispanico de Dudas de la RAE, las profesiones tienen genero. Este es el uso correcto aceptado actualmente, por tanto es perfectamente aceptable decir la jueza.

Como soy nuevo no puedo colocar links hasta que mi cuenta de post suba, sin embargo, recomiendo consultar genero en el citado diccionario donde podrán leer una detallada explicación del asunto en el párrafo 3 literales a) hasta l). También pueden consultar "géneros en las profesiones" de wikilengua.

Igual discusión se puede seguir en torno al uso del termino" El Hombre" para referirse a la humanidad.

La lengua hablada es la expresión oral de la complejidad y riqueza de nuestros procesos mentales. Como pensamos.... así hablamos y así somos.

Salu2


----------



## Agró

CHIVOMAX07 said:


> Según el diccionario Panhispanico de Dudas de la RAE, las profesiones tienen genero. Este es el uso correcto aceptado actualmente, por tanto es perfectamente aceptable decir la jueza.



Hola CHIVOMAX07, bienvenido.

¿Quieres decir con eso que "la juez" no tiene género? ¿Qué proporciona género a una palabra, su morfología? ¿Qué hay en "lunes" que me permita asegurar que es masculino? ¿Tiene "periodista" género? ¿Es femenino porque acaba en -a?


----------



## CHIVOMAX07

Estimado Agró,

Tal como indiqué en mi comunicación, no puedo colocar el enlace (link) porque soy nuevo. La explicación que solicitas esta en esa referencia, sin darle muchas vueltas al asunto para no volverlo una discusión bizantina, si te estas dirigiendo en forma verbal o por escrito a una persona del genero femenino que ejerza el cargo de juez, la palabra apropiada según el uso correcto universalmente aceptable seria La Jueza XXX. No quise decir que la palabra juez no tiene genero, que si lo tiene, solo me remití a contestar de la mejor manera posible la consulta efectuada en el hilo.

Muy agradecido de tu interacción


----------



## CHIVOMAX07

Como ahora si puedo colocar referencia. Favor ver esta. Salu2

http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php....2C_t.C3.ADtulos_o_actividades_humanas.5B2.5D


----------



## Agró

Verás, mi 'teoría' es que no hay nada en la morfología de la palabra "juez" que me indique si es masculina o femenina. Lo resuelvo de la siguiente manera: si hablo de una persona que juzga y que es de sexo (no 'género'; las personas no tenemos 'género') masculino, me refiero a él como "*el *juez" y si es mujer, "la juez". Le coloco un determinante que sí tiene género y asunto resuelto.

Que cada cual use lo que crea conveniente, por supuesto. A mí me suena tan mal "jueza" como _"periodisto"_ o _"paja"_ (niña que ejerce de 'paje') y me niego a usarla (aunque esté bendecida por la Academia).

Un saludo.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

A mí me suena mejor "la jueza"... será porque ya estoy habituado ya.

Me surgió una duda, ¿cómo dicen en España: la andaluz o la andaluza?


----------



## Agró

La andaluza, por supuesto.
¿Adónde quieres ir a parar?


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Agró said:


> La andaluza, por supuesto.
> ¿Adónde quieres ir a parar?



Hola:

Es que algunos mensajes mencionaban irónicamente "la estupideza" y se me ocurrió que quizá les sonaría mal una *a* después de la z. Pero al parecer la z no suena a terminación tan femenina en algunas palabras y se ha visto la necesidad de agregarle una *a*.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

¡Que mal suena 'jueza'! Es como si se dijese 'judgeTTE' en inglés… Unas cosas son mejores no cambiadas.


----------



## Bashti

Un día de estos hablaremos de taxistas y taxistos, oculistas y oculistos, ciclistas y ciclistos, feministas y feministos... En el fondo no son más que tonterías o, a lo mejor, tonteríos.


----------



## migue3256

No. La norma es "El Articulo determina el Genero"
Asi: La Juez y El Juez
La Agente y El Agente
No: La Agenta
La Oficial y El Oficial
No: La Oficiala
El Teniente y La Teniete
No: La Tenieta
Cuando la palabra es nuetra el genero es determinado por el Articulo... Con excepciones que confriman dicha norma, tales como: La Mano, El Agua....


----------



## migue3256

"El uso correcto UNIVERSALMENTE...?"
La palabra Juez es Neutra, su Genero lo determina el Articlo (El, La, los las...) 
Asi por ejemplo Agente es una palabra neutra cuyo Genero lo determina el Articulo: El Agente, La Agente
Un Agente, Una Agente...


----------



## migue3256

La comunidad autonoma es Andalucia, el gentilicio masculino es "Andaluz", el femenino "Andaluza"


----------



## migue3256

Totalmente de acuerdo. Esa palabra es el resultado de un movimiento que a veces en su afan por lograr una igualdad de genero, no se da cuenta que la RAE hace una burla del mismo movimiento. La RAE le dedica una pagina a las acepciones de 'Juez' mientras que para 'Jueza' ofrece TRES, una de ellas "Esposa del Juez"... NINGUNA de las acepciones de 'Juez' lo define como "Esposo de la Jueza"...
La norma para estos casos es simple y practica... "El articulo determina el genero" PUNTO.


----------



## jorgema

En el caso de "esposa del...(juez, capitán, general, mariscal, y otros)", el DRAE evidentemente está recogiendo un uso antiguo y popular en el que (también con algo de ironía y burla) se aplicaba el título del marido a la mujer. Eso ahora ya no se usa; la esposa de un juez es simplemente eso "la esposa de..." y nunca llamaría a la esposa de un general "generala" (pensaría que me estoy burlando de ella).
En cuanto al femenino _jueza _para llamar a una mujer que ejerce la labor de juez, no me gusta, pero se está imponiendo y poco podemos hacer para evitarlo sino seguir explicando que en juez no existe ninguna marca de género que pueda ser ofensiva a las mujeres como para que se resistan a ser llamadas así: juez y jueces (el plural _juezas _ya sí que me sacaría de quicio).


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> En cuanto al femenino _jueza _para llamar a una mujer que ejerce la labor de juez, no me gusta, pero se está imponiendo y poco podemos hacer para evitarlo sino seguir explicando que en juez no existe ninguna marca de género que pueda ser ofensiva a las mujeres como para que se resistan a ser llamadas así: juez y jueces (el plural _juezas _ya sí que me sacaría de quicio).


A mi "jueza" me suena a programa de TV de cuarta categoría, como alguno muy de moda hace un tiempo, donde los incautos de turno van a ventilar sus peleas en público.
Dónde llegaremos, quién lo sabe; por suerte no voy a estar aquí para verlo.
_


----------



## totticrack

Bronte said:


> "El español dispone de las fórmulas<la nuez>,<la esbeltez>,<la palidez>...Pero a muchos periodistas les sonaba raro <la juez>,incomprensiblemente.Tal vez alentados por algnos movimientos feministas,añadieron a la palabra una _a que suponían marca del género femenino,sin darse cuenta de que el masculino no es juezo y de que se trata de una voz no marcada(es decir,sin género en sí misma;el género lo obtiene por el artículo que la precede)".
> El DRAE dice que juez es la persona que tiene autoridad y potestad para juzgar y sentenciar.(Persona,es decir varones y mujeres,por lo menos en mi pueblo)Sin embargo el mismo DRAE,cuando habla de jueza,dice que es una mujer que ejerce el cargo de juez,a los que redactaron tan descuidadamente esa descripción solo les falto acabarla con un <que monas ellas>_
> 
> Disculpen ustedes y "ustedas"pero me voy extender un poco.El Diccionario ya no es normativo,es decir ni admite ni deja de admitir,solo introduce en sus ediciones aquellas voces que considera de uso generalizado sin plantearse su corrección gramatical,el problema es que de unos años para aca,utiliza como fuente de inspiración la verborrea de periodistas y políticos,fauna particularmente indocta y malhablada.un saludo



Mi opinión al respecto del tema es casi idéntica.


----------



## totticrack

Descubre said:


> Estaría genial que tu abuelo nombrara a sus colegas mujeres como 'juezas'. Al decir juez, indefectiblemente piensas en un hombre con un toga y un mazo en la mano derecha y no piensas en una mujer. El no nombrar a las profesionales en femenino nos invisibiliza. Juez y aprendiz, tienen la misma raíz, sin embargo, aprendiza se aceptó sin ningún reparo y jueza, que implica a una mujer en un puesto de poder social, conlleva todas las reticencias posibles a su uso.
> 
> aprendiz: femenino aprendiza
> juez: femenino jueza
> El uso del lenguaje es muy machista/sexista, y esta lucha por no nombrar a las mujeres y sus logros responde a la máxima "lo que no tiene nombre no existe".
> El lenguaje evoluciona con los cambios sociales: hace 50 años no había mujeres desempeñado el cargo de juez, ni el de abogado, mucho menos, el de Presidente. Actualmente, fruto de muchos años de lucha, sí es frecuente hablar de la Presidenta de tal o cual, de la abogada, o de la ingeniera... algo, como ya digo, impensable hace unos años. No se nombraba por que no había. Por eso, dejemos que el lenguaje evolucione y no lo encorsetemos en rancios patrones patriarcales.
> 
> Añado que la Real Academia de la Lengua es una de las instituciones más patriarcales/machista que existe en España.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Willia, por decidir usar jueza finalmente.
> 
> Recomiendo la consulta del documento Nº8 de la página web del Instituto de la Mujer (el sistema no me deja poner enlaces aún), organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Asuntos Sociales y Trabajo (España), sobre cómo nombrar las profesiones en femenino y masculino.
> 
> Por cierto, yo soy abogadA



Te equivocas al decir que "aprendiza se aceptó sin ningún reparo". Al menos contó con mi oposición, y eso ya hace improcedente el uso de la palabra "ningún" en tu oración. Te aseguro que a muchos nos suena espantoso.

Te equivocas al escribir "indefectiblemente piensas en un hombre con un toga y un mazo en la mano derecha". Tú no sabes lo que yo pienso, y te aseguro que no pienso lo que tú crees que pienso. Además, deberías haber escrito "una toga".


Lamentablemente, tras un extenso período de opresión, cuando comienza una liberación, ésta, en su puja por triunfar, hace que se tomen medidas desmesuradas, favoreciendo el -como diría mi sobrino- "_enceguecimiento".
_
Estimada "Descubre", sobran los ejemplos en esta discusión para que recapacites. Y si no lo haces, pues entonces adopta una postura coherente y modifica tu uso de todo el lenguaje, comenzando por decir "es una estupideza lo que está diciendo _totticrack_".


----------



## Vampiro

Qué absurda la postura de algunas personas… como si decir “jueza” validara la condición de mujer de una juez, o más aún, como si validar esa condición fuera necesario para ejercer el cargo adecuadamente.
¿Habrá aprendido más la aprendiz desde que la llaman aprendiza?
¿Sonarán más inteligentes los discursos desde que se habla de “trabajadores y trabajadoras, empleados y empleadas, alumnos y alumnas, etcétero y etcétera?
Yo no sé si hoy está de turno la policía o el policío de las tijeras, pero seguro que me borran.
_


----------



## Peón

Uff! Aquí, en la Argentina (los hombres estamos bregando para que también podamos llamarla "el Argentino"),  se hacen activas y activos programas y programos para la igualdad del género y de la génera en el lenguaje y la lenguaja. Los intentos y las intentas están teniendo desiguales resultados y resultadas. 
En lo que respecta a la palabra y al palabro "jueza", si bien socialmente está aceptada y aceptado, las beneficiarias de tan trascendente logro y logra por lo general no la usan, autodenominándose con el machisto y la machista "juez".  
Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, conozco al menos una jueza que se autodenomina así mismo, "jueza". Y me alegro, porque ya es hora de dejarse de jorobar conque el 'masculino es el neutro'. Vamos, gente, acepten que al fin los jueces no son todos hombres, como lo eran hace no mucho. Y eso se ve reflejado en el idioma, ya que no es 'un detalle más'. ¡Arriba el feminismo!


----------



## KirkandRafer

duvija said:


> Y me alegro, porque ya es hora de dejarse de jorobar conque el 'masculino es el neutro'.


Con todo el respeto, duvija, joroba al que se joroba por tales menudencias, a nadie más. 

Y arriba los policíos, ¡claro! ¿Qué demonios es esa 'a' hembrista? ¡Abajo con ella!


----------



## duvija

KirkandRafer said:


> Con todo el respeto, duvija, joroba al que se joroba por tales menudencias, a nadie más.
> 
> Y arriba los policíos, ¡claro! ¿Qué demonios es esa 'a' hembrista? ¡Abajo con ella!


----------



## crocante

Creo que me voy a _meter_ _ en un charco, _ pero allá  que voy:

A veces hay que  forzar un poco los cambios, aunque sea a costa de no seguir la _Norma. _ En España, ahora mismo, las juezas suponen más del 50% de toda la carrera judicial y, creo, que eso se tiene que reflejar de alguna forma, y no está mal forzar la _Norma_. Es cierto, que es un dato muy limitado a un territorio, pero esperemos que el fenómeno siga avanzando (ganaremos tod@s)

Como dice Labordeta:
_Vamos
a echar nuevas raíces
por campos y veredas,
para poder andar

tiempos
que traigan en su entraña
esa gran utopía
que es la fraternidad._


un saludo


----------



## duvija

Estoy de acuerdo con 'crocante' (pobre, no creo que le convenga mi apoyo...)
El día que la RAE tenga un 50% de mujeres, y que en todos los países haya un 50% de senadoras, diputadas, lo que sea, volvemos a hablar. Seguramente va a haber un final feliz (o todos los oficios van a terminar en 'e', o en 'o/a' según el sexo, o tal vez, aceptar el masculino neutro, pero al menos por decisión de 2 x 50%...)


----------



## KirkandRafer

crocante said:


> ][/I]
> A veces hay que  forzar un poco los cambios, aunque sea a costa de no seguir la _Norma. _ En España, ahora mismo, las juezas suponen más del 50% de toda la carrera judicial y, creo, que eso se tiene que reflejar de alguna forma


Me repito, como el ajo: de toda la vida de dios ha habido muchos más policíos que policías, y a ningún policío se le ha ocurrido usar semejante palabro para referirse a sí mismo, ni nadie ha pensado que tenga que haber un cambio al respecto porque la "a" nos suene a mujer. Que vale que a la gente le guste contar el chiste aquel de "-¡Policia! -Pues haber estudiao.", pero hay de todo en la casa del señor y ni siquiera entre los más tarugos del cuerpo ha surgido semejante idea, que se sepa. 

Déjenme la lengua y cámbienme a la gente.


----------



## duvija

KirkandRafer said:


> Me repito, como el ajo: de toda la vida de dios ha habido muchos más policíos que policías, y a ningún policío se le ha ocurrido usar semejante palabro para referirse a sí mismo, ni nadie ha pensado que tenga que haber un cambio al respecto porque la "a" nos suene a mujer. Que vale que a la gente le guste contar el chiste aquel de "-¡Policia! -Pues haber estudiao.", pero hay de todo en la casa del señor y ni siquiera entre los más tarugos del cuerpo ha surgido semejante idea, que se sepa.
> 
> Déjenme la lengua y cámbienme a la gente.



Na, no podemos hacer una cosa sin hacer la otra.


----------



## Julvenzor

Es un error estricto asociar "a" al femenino y "o" al masculino. Los humanos nos guiamos por asimilaciones absurdas, basta considerar que "género" *no corresponde a* "sexo" y que "a", "o" y lo que sea funcionan de formas diferentes (de acuerdo a su pasado latino) para repararnos en que eso de _femenizar un lenguaje machista _es una* gilipollez* . Amigas y amigas, ciudadanas y ciudadanas (futuro próximo), la lengua no es machista, nace del mero uso que se haga de ella. No hace falta una "a" para reflejar a las mujeres, porque esa misma "a" también refleja al hombre según el caso. Ya sea en masculino o femenino, es vital para un idioma el que haya una forma de género neutro por mera economía. Y repito, "os" refleja a las mujeres, "as" refleja a las mujeres, ya veis, reflejadas por partida doble, ni los varones podemos decir eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## crocante

Yo discrepo un poco, y es que, por ejemplo, en España, hasta hace más o menos 60 años la mujer no podía acceder a la Universidad (perdonadme si me equivoco 10 años por arriba o por abajo, porque creo que aun así, sigue valiendo el ejemplo).

Eso, ¿qué significa?, pues,  que esas _Normas_ de “lo correcto o lo incorrecto”, “lo que se debe decir o evitar” las han creado mayoritariamente los hombres ¿estamos de acuerdo? Y estos, _grosso modo, _pueden suponer aproximadamente un 50% de la especie humanA 

Si, en estos tiempos, queremos hacer notar la presencia de la  mujer, incluso en el lenguaje, es, quizá, porque es uno de los periodos de la historia en que podemos hacerlo… ¡Hasta sabemos leer y escribir! (al menos en muchos países, porque creo que tod@s tenemos presente otros cuantos países  en que esto es imposible, hoy en día)

Creo que la mayoría estaremos de acuerdo en que percibimos la realidad a través del lenguaje (Humbolt, ¿no?) y por eso es importante forzar el idioma, cuyas reglas nos han venido impuestas por una sociedad patriarcal. Forzándola un poco, podemos hacer,- es que soy optimista-, que la sociedad vaya cambiando, y ese 50% de la sociedad, que somos las mujeres,  vayamos teniendo visibilidad. Al fin y al cabo “granito a granito se hace un granero”.

 Un saludo.


----------



## Agró

Yo, como soy muy pesimist*o* con todo lo humano, aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Julvenzor

crocante said:


> Yo discrepo un poco, y es que, por ejemplo, en España, hasta hace más o menos 60 años la mujer no podía acceder a la Universidad (perdonadme si me equivoco 10 años por arriba o por abajo, porque creo que aun así, sigue valiendo el ejemplo).
> 
> Eso, ¿qué significa?, pues,  que esas _Normas_ de “lo correcto o lo incorrecto”, “lo que se debe decir o evitar” las han creado mayoritariamente los hombres ¿estamos de acuerdo? Y estos, _grosso modo, _pueden suponer aproximadamente un 50% de la especie humanA
> 
> Si, en estos tiempos, queremos hacer notar la presencia de la  mujer, incluso en el lenguaje, es, quizá, porque es uno de los periodos de la historia en que podemos hacerlo… ¡Hasta sabemos leer y escribir! (al menos en muchos países, porque creo que tod@s tenemos presente otros cuantos países  en que esto es imposible, hoy en día)
> 
> Creo que la mayoría estaremos de acuerdo en que percibimos la realidad a través del lenguaje (Humbolt, ¿no?) y por eso es importante forzar el idioma, cuyas reglas nos han venido impuestas por una sociedad patriarcal. Forzándola un poco, podemos hacer,- es que soy optimista-, que la sociedad vaya cambiando, y ese 50% de la sociedad, que somos las mujeres,  vayamos teniendo visibilidad. Al fin y al cabo “granito a granito se hace un granero”.
> 
> Un saludo.




No, la creencia de que el idioma lo ha impuesto una sociedad patriarcal es falsa. Aunque no supieran escribir, ¿acaso las mujeres no hablaban? Es cierto que el lenguaje refleja una realidad (racismos, machismo, lo que sea...); pero *no* por cambiar el lenguaje se va a cambiar la gente. Es junto al contrario, si las gentes son X harán que su idioma se vuelva X. Los humanos tenemos el don de impregnar a las palabras de connotaciones negativas, esas connotaciones siempre existirán. Al principio se decía minusválido, luego, discapacitado (calco del inglés), después, persona con movilidad reducida, y, en México, han evolucionado y ya se las llama personas con capacidades "especiales". Esto es un ejemplo de que cuando un término se usa *mucho*, rápidamente adquiere connotaciones negativas (somos malos) y entonces ha de buscarse otras y otras denominaciones que acabarán igual.

¿Qué quiero decir? Pues que hagamos lo que hagamos si seguimos siendo sexistas eso no cambiar de la noche a la mañana por mucho que digamos _estudianta_, _presidenta_, _cantanta_ o _jueza_. Como mencioné antes, las palabras tienen su origen en diversas declinaciones latinas no relacionadas con _los hábitos mundanos_. Creo que saldría más rentable si le modificáremos el nombre a los géneros: si éstos se llamaren género A y género B, *nadie percibiría machismo*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## duvija

Julvenzor said:


> . Creo que saldría más rentable si le modificáremos el nombre a los géneros: si éstos se llamaren género A y género B, *nadie percibiría machismo*.
> 
> ¡Saludos!



En fin, habría machismo igual, percibido o no. Pero da la casualidad que NO se llaman género A y género B. La historia/etimología de las palabras no es totalmente objetiva. El lenguaje se presiona para cambiar en cada generación. Ya cambiará, ya cambiará, estemos o no de acuerdo...


----------



## Bashti

crocante said:


> Yo discrepo un poco, y es que, por ejemplo, en España, hasta hace más o menos 60 años la mujer no podía acceder a la Universidad (perdonadme si me equivoco 10 años por arriba o por abajo, porque creo que aun así, sigue valiendo el ejemplo).
> 
> Eso, ¿qué significa?, pues,  que esas _Normas_ de “lo correcto o lo incorrecto”, “lo que se debe decir o evitar” las han creado mayoritariamente los hombres ¿estamos de acuerdo? Y estos, _grosso modo, _pueden suponer aproximadamente un 50% de la especie humanA
> 
> Si, en estos tiempos, queremos hacer notar la presencia de la  mujer, incluso en el lenguaje, es, quizá, porque es uno de los periodos de la historia en que podemos hacerlo… ¡Hasta sabemos leer y escribir! (al menos en muchos países, porque creo que tod@s tenemos presente otros cuantos países  en que esto es imposible, hoy en día)
> 
> Creo que la mayoría estaremos de acuerdo en que percibimos la realidad a través del lenguaje (Humbolt, ¿no?) y por eso es importante forzar el idioma, cuyas reglas nos han venido impuestas por una sociedad patriarcal. Forzándola un poco, podemos hacer,- es que soy optimista-, que la sociedad vaya cambiando, y ese 50% de la sociedad, que somos las mujeres,  vayamos teniendo visibilidad. Al fin y al cabo “granito a granito se hace un granero”.
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## gabbytaa

La juez, la presidente, la estudiante, el policía,etc, seguiré diciéndolo así aunque la RAE lo acepte de otra forma y lo considere correcto.

Saludos


----------



## Bashti

Debes de ser muy joven, Crocante. La primera mujer que se licenció en España lo hizo en torno a 1890. Yo estudié en los cincuenta. Al lenguaje no hay que forzarlo. Va solito. Y lo importante no es que te llamen médico médica, juez o jueza, fiscal o fiscala; lo importante es tener la misma oportunidad de serlo-o de no serlo- que cualquier hombre. Las de mi generación estudiamos, trabajamos, nos enamoramos, tuvimos hijos y tenemos nietos y nos importa un pimiento cómo nos llamen sino lo que somos y los derechos que tenemos.


----------



## duvija

Digamos que también importa cómo nos llamen...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Bueno, conozco al menos una jueza que se autodenomina así mismo, "jueza". Y me alegro, porque ya es hora de dejarse de jorobar conque el 'masculino es el neutro'. Vamos, gente, acepten que al fin los jueces no son todos hombres, como lo eran hace no mucho. Y eso se ve reflejado en el idioma, ya que no es 'un detalle más'. ¡Arriba el feminismo!



Pero da la casualidad, querida Duvi, que "juez" NO ES MASCULINO.
Se ha dicho ad-vomitum.
_


----------



## crocante

Como la pregunta inicial  de  mixtli indicaba :

“Estoy traduciendo un documento en el que es importante que me defina por Juez/Jueza o solo Juez”,

Además de todo lo ya dicho, y por si le puede servir,  adjunto un link a la página del Consejo General del Poder Judicial ( de España) donde  se recogen  las _Normas mínimas para evitar la discriminación de la mujer en el lenguaje administrativo_ y su criterio al respecto (que ya veo que no es mayoritario).

http://www.poderjudicial.es/cgpj/es...ion_de_la_mujer_en_el_lenguaje_administrativo

un saludo.


----------



## clares3

HOla
En lo que respecta a la pregunta principal, el término jueza ya es usual en España, sea juez masculino o neutro. En cuanto a las recomendaciones no sexistas, hay que mirarlas bajo sospecha de talibanada; en la universidad proponen conserja en vez de conserje y no creo que resulte aceptable.


----------



## duvija

No vamos a cambiar el pasado, pero sí, lentamente, el futuro... Es que las mujeres estamos hartas de que nos llamen 'padres'...


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, si es así, si algunas mujeres (porque dudo mucho de que sean todas) están cansadas de que se les llame “padres”, tendrán que hacer mucha fuerza para convencernos de aceptar de buena gana que se hable de los padres y las madres de los alumnos y alumnas que deben dirigirse a los profesores y profesoras o en su defecto a los directores y directoras, en su calidad de  jefes y jefas de los educadores y educadoras de los niños y las niñas, cuando haya que reunirse por alguna embarrada que hayan mandado los retoños o retoñas en cuestión.
Pero, insisto, todo eso nada tiene que ver con el uso de “jueza” en lugar de “juez”, es un caso distinto, ya que la palabra juez no tiene género, o sexo, o como quieras llamarlo.
Si ese argumento me lo hubiera expuesto Doña Rosita, la del almacén, me habría parecido hasta entendible, pero viniendo de ti, me extraña araña.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, si es así, si algunas mujeres (porque dudo mucho de que sean todas) están cansadas de que se les llame “padres”, tendrán que hacer mucha fuerza para convencernos de aceptar de buena gana que se hable de los padres y las madres de los alumnos y alumnas que deben dirigirse a los profesores y profesoras o en su defecto a los directores y directoras, en su calidad de jefes y jefas de los educadores y educadoras de los niños y las niñas, cuando haya que reunirse por alguna embarrada que hayan mandado los retoños o retoñas en cuestión.
> Pero, insisto, todo eso nada tiene que ver con el uso de “jueza” en lugar de “juez”, es un caso distinto, ya que la palabra juez no tiene género, o sexo, o como quieras llamarlo.
> Si ese argumento me lo hubiera expuesto Doña Rosita, la del almacén, me habría parecido hasta entendible, pero viniendo de ti, me extraña araña.
> _



Puse un ejemplo (y realmente no me acuerdo si en este hilo u otro) que si una pareja de lesbianas tiene o adopta un bebé, ¿seguro que van a estar muy contentas de firmar donde dice 'Padres:"? En realidad, 'padres' serían solamente las parejas gay, cuando ambos son hombres. Si son lesbianas, de ninguna manera. Y eso sin contar con toda la historia de quiénes son los padres (los que ponen el semen, la que dona algún huevo, quienes mantienen a esos chiquilines, etc.)

En el caso de este hilo, ya vimos que en muchos lugares del mundo se adoptó 'jueza', y es simplemente porque 'por algo será'. Hay cosas en el lenguaje - que depende de la civilización - que necesitan ajustes, y esta es posiblemente una de ellas.
Nadie tiene la última palabra.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Puse un ejemplo (y realmente no me acuerdo si en este hilo u otro) que si una pareja de lesbianas tiene o adopta un bebé, ¿seguro que van a estar muy contentas de firmar donde dice 'Padres:"? En realidad, 'padres' serían solamente las parejas gay, cuando ambos son hombres. Si son lesbianas, de ninguna manera. Y eso sin contar con toda la historia de quiénes son los padres (los que ponen el semen, la que dona algún huevo, quienes mantienen a esos chiquilines, etc.)
> 
> En el caso de este hilo, ya vimos que en muchos lugares del mundo se adoptó 'jueza', y es simplemente porque 'por algo será'. Hay cosas en el lenguaje - que depende de la civilización - que necesitan ajustes, y esta es posiblemente una de ellas.
> Nadie tiene la última palabra.


Esto ya parece el cuento de la buena pipa.
En el caso de las lesbianas no aplica el término “padres” como genérico, porque no hay gente de ambos sexos involucrada.
Si la legislación de algún país de habla hispana permite las adopciones de ese tipo se tendrán que adaptar los formularios para casos como ese.
Y si adopta una persona soltera, qué… ¿hacemos escándalo por la “s” que sobra?
Porque si es por buscarle cinco patas al gato hay mucha tela para cortar.
Y sí, concedo que el palabro “jueza” se ha hecho común, pero no por eso deja de sonar mal y ser incorrecto desde el punto de vista etimológico (a la pobre palabreja ni etimología le ponen en el DRAE).
_


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> En el caso de las lesbianas no aplica el término “padres” como genérico, porque no hay gente de ambos sexos involucrada.


Hablando de eso, tenemos un par de hilos bastante polémicos sobre ese tema:

*1)* Paternidad: ¿sólo de hombres o de ambos padres?
*2)* 'Padre' y 'madre', ¿sinónimos?


----------



## duvija

¿Pero qué tiene de malo la palabra 'jueza'? perfectas sílabas, sigue la estrategia del idioma, suena cercano a 'vuesa Majestad', y 'vuesa' es totalmente aceptable, o 'cueza' del verbo 'cocer' (no 'coser'), bastante cerca de 'fuera/fuese' (por si me dicen que el diptongo complica), 'gruesa' funciona, y muchos ejemplos más. 
No hay modo que esa palabra suene 'horrible'. 
Tal vez a alguien no le gusta, pero sonar, suena como todas...


----------



## Julvenzor

Y yo digo, ¿no basta con cambiar el artículo (el o la)? ¿Para qué más? Si consideramos "jueza" como legítima, entonces, los hombres somos _juezos_. ¡Qué manera de _enrevesar_ lo _inrevesado_!


----------



## Peón

duvija said:


> ¿Pero qué tiene de malo la palabra 'jueza'? perfectas sílabas, sigue la estrategia del idioma, suena cercano a 'vuesa Majestad', y 'vuesa' es totalmente aceptable, o 'cueza' del verbo 'cocer' (no 'coser'), bastante cerca de 'fuera/fuese' (por si me dicen que el diptongo complica), 'gruesa' funciona, y muchos ejemplos más.
> No hay modo que esa palabra suene 'horrible'.
> Tal vez a alguien no le gusta, pero sonar, suena como todas...



No estoy de acuerdo con nada de lo que dijo *duvija *en este hilo, salvo lo de este mensaje. Al margen de que me parece innecesaria, no le veo nada malo a la palabra y no me suena mal. 

Pero parece que en algunos países (Chile?, México?) tiene connotaciones peyorativas  (cosa que no ocurre en la zona rioplatense ni en el resto de la Argentina). Quizás  ese sea un elemento adicional para el rechazo de la palabra por parte de algunos compañeros.


----------



## eyaninaa

duvija said:


> ¿Pero qué tiene de malo la palabra 'jueza'? perfectas sílabas, sigue la estrategia del idioma, suena cercano a 'vuesa Majestad', y 'vuesa' es totalmente aceptable, o 'cueza' del verbo 'cocer' (no 'coser'), bastante cerca de 'fuera/fuese' (por si me dicen que el diptongo complica), 'gruesa' funciona, y muchos ejemplos más.
> No hay modo que esa palabra suene 'horrible'.
> Tal vez a alguien no le gusta, pero sonar, suena como todas...




Perdóname, pero discúlpame, Duvija.  Los ejemplos que has dado no hacen el mínimo sentido para justificar el cambio de juez por jueza.

'Gruesa' se dice así porque es el femenino de la palabra 'Grueso', no es el masculino de una palabra 'gruez', que de hecho no existe esa palabra.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El mecanismo es simple: en un término indiferente al género, y por tanto concuerda con determinantes y adyacentes en el término no marcado, es decir en la forma en -o. Una vez que un cambio ideológico afecta a la estructura (piénsese en el tuteo, voseo, ustedeo) ésta se recompone con los elementos más económicos y una vez se crea el término marcado, es decir se crea una forma de género en -a, inmediatamente lam forma indiferente al género se polariza como término no marcado y se asimila al género en -o. Desde este momento el término no marcado se considerará masculino a todos los efectos de concordancia y el nuevo término marcado en -a se considerará femenino.
Cuando el término neutro acaba en -o, es mucho más natural la creación de u término en -a, pero a veces ya existe el término y muchas veces marcado connotativamente con valoración negativa.
Jueza, médica y otros términos que ya circulan o pueden en un futuro circular con el apoyo del cambio ideológico y social que supone el feminismo, no pueden sino triunfar y en unos años ni llamarán la atención.
La lengua en absoluto se ve erosionada y la visualización lingüìstica del género sexual parece necesaria en una perspectiva de igualdad humana.
Me parece estupendo el proceso y considero una suerte poder contemplar el fenómeno _ante oculos_.


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> El mecanismo es simple: en un término indiferente al género, y por tanto concuerda con determinantes y adyacentes en el término no marcado, es decir en la forma en -o. Una vez que un cambio ideológico afecta a la estructura (piénsese en el tuteo, voseo, ustedeo) ésta se recompone con los elementos más económicos y una vez se crea el término marcado, es decir se crea una forma de género en -a, inmediatamente lam forma indiferente al género se polariza como término no marcado y se asimila al género en -o. Desde este momento el término no marcado se considerará masculino a todos los efectos de concordancia y el nuevo término marcado en -a se considerará femenino.
> Cuando el término neutro acaba en -o, es mucho más natural la creación de u término en -a, pero a veces ya existe el término y muchas veces marcado connotativamente con valoración negativa.
> Jueza, médica y otros términos que ya circulan o pueden en un futuro circular con el apoyo del cambio ideológico y social que supone el feminismo, no pueden sino triunfar y en unos años ni llamarán la atención.
> La lengua en absoluto se ve erosionada y la visualización lingüìstica del género sexual parece necesaria en una perspectiva de igualdad humana.
> Me parece estupendo el proceso y considero una suerte poder contemplar el fenómeno _ante oculos_.



Como siempre, una excelente explicación. En lo único en que no estoy de acuerdo es:

_...la estructura (piénsese en el tuteo, voseo, ustedeo) ésta se recompone con los elementos más económicos... 

_No siempre son elementos más económicos. Estudié ejemplos en muchísimos idiomas (en idiomas tonales se ve más fácil) y ahí nomás, con el voseo, no le veo la economía. A veces los resultados son fantásticamente arrevesados. Lo de la 'economía' parecería ser lo más razonable, pero somos solamente humanos.


----------



## Peón

En la Argentina todos usan "jueza", salvos las juezas.
Es mucho más común en el lenguaje oral, pero en el escrito ya comienza a usarse.


----------



## migue3256

Peón said:


> En la Argentina todos usan "jueza", salvos las juezas.
> Es mucho más común en el lenguaje oral, pero en el escrito ya comienza a usarse.



Me parece una aberracion propulsada por un feminismo desinformado ya que si vemos la definicion de 'Juez" en la RAE, encontramos toda una pagina de acepciones y entre ellas NO esta "Esposo del Jueza". Mientras que si se mira la de 'Jueza', es de unas pocas acepciones y una de ellas es "Esposa del Juez"... Lo mismo sucede con "Presidente" y "Presidenta"... Ahora me pregunto cual sera el masculino de Periodista... de Oficinista, etc, etc.


----------



## chamyto

migue3256 said:


> Me parece una aberracion propulsada por un feminismo desinformado ya que si vemos la definicion de 'Juez" en la RAE, encontramos toda una pagina de acepciones y entre ellas NO esta "Esposo del Jueza". Mientras que si se mira la de 'Jueza', es de unas pocas acepciones y una de ellas es "Esposa del Juez"... Lo mismo sucede con "Presidente" y "Presidenta"... Ahora me pregunto cual sera el masculino de Periodista... de Oficinista, etc, etc.



¿Por qué? Yo veo jueza lo más usual del mundo; y por cierto, sería _esposo de la jueza_.

El DRAE dice esto: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=jueza

Aunque el DPD dice esto: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=juez

Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

migue3256 said:


> Me parece una aberracion propulsada por un feminismo desinformado ya que si vemos la definicion de 'Juez" en la RAE, encontramos toda una pagina de acepciones y entre ellas NO esta "Esposo del Jueza". Mientras que si se mira la de 'Jueza', es de unas pocas acepciones y una de ellas es "Esposa del Juez"... Lo mismo sucede con "Presidente" y "Presidenta"... Ahora me pregunto cual sera el masculino de Periodista... de Oficinista, etc, etc.



Ya dije que "jueza" me parece innecesaria, pero no le veo ninguna aberración. 

  En cuanto a su uso y alcance, aclaro que aquí es totalmente desconocido y sonaría como una aberración llamar "jueza" a la esposa del juez, lo mismo que llamar "presidenta" a la esposa del presidente. Se me hace que esto debe ser derivación del tratamiento nobiliario, ajeno a estas pampas. 

"Jueza" aquí es simplemente la funcionaria que ejerce tal función y su uso se está extendiendo al lenguaje escrito, que en el oral ya es de lo más común. 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

La RAE da como ' esposa del juez' algo 'poco usado'. No sé si será usado todavía en países con reyes (digamos, España) pero no pasó a las excolonias...
Y si la mujer es juez/jueza, ¿el marido sería 'juez'? (digo, en las mismas áreas donde 'jueza' puede ser 'esposa de alguien').


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Jueza *sólo es la esposa del _juez _si va cargada de connotaciones peyorativas, igual que _coronela _'mujer del coronel' o _sargenta _'mujer del sargento' o _médica _'mujer del médico'. Todas estas connotaciones peyorativas y esos femeninos bastardos que las comunican me suenan a algo antiguo, cuando el oficio de la mujer era el de ama de su casa y familia y su formación por lo general muy escasa. Decir que actualmente _jueza _significa (fuera de esos casos de valor peyorativo antes aludidos, muchas veces remarcados por especial entonación) 'mujer del juez' no me parece que corresponda a la realidad social que actúa como referente e informante de la lengua en la actualidad.


----------



## migue3256

Peón said:


> Ya dije que "jueza" me parece innecesaria, pero no le veo ninguna aberración.
> 
> En cuanto a su uso y alcance, aclaro que aquí es totalmente desconocido y sonaría como una aberración llamar "jueza" a la esposa del juez, lo mismo que llamar "presidenta" a la esposa del presidente. Se me hace que esto debe ser derivación del tratamiento nobiliario, ajeno a estas pampas.
> 
> "Jueza" aquí es simplemente la funcionaria que ejerce tal función y su uso se está extendiendo al lenguaje escrito, que en el oral ya es de lo más común.
> 
> Saludos



Definicionde aberracion: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=aberración

Ese es precisamente el punto: es una aberracion en todo sentido... 
Habiendo una regla gramatical que se ajusta muy bien a cualquier propuesta de genero, el espanol cedio a la presion irracional de ser 'politicamente correctop' y desecho la norma que dice: "El articulo determina el genereo". Asi: Una Periodista, Un Perdiosta. La Presidente, El Presidente, La Juez, El Juez... con excepciones que confirman la norma, tales como "El Agua', y " La Mano"...


----------



## Peón

Aclaro que odio lo políticamente correcto, detesto a las feministas y  a los feministos y a todos los modernismos. Soy un dinosaurio pero de los antiguos. 
No obstante, leyendo las definiciones de "aberración" no veo que el uso de "jueza" entre en ninguna, salvo que se considere un acto depravado.  Se trata de un uso que se está imponiendo, nada más.

(Sí me parece un grave error no usar ninguna de las tildes  ordenadas por nuestro invocado pero nunca cumplido   diccionario. Pero quizás esto también sea una costumbre que se esté imponiendo....) 

Saludos


----------



## duvija

migue3256 said:


> Definicionde aberracion: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=aberración
> 
> Ese es precisamente el punto: es una aberracion en todo sentido...
> Habiendo una regla gramatical que se ajusta muy bien a cualquier propuesta de genero, el espanol cedio a la presion irracional de ser 'politicamente correctop' y desecho la norma que dice: "El articulo determina el genereo". Asi: Una Periodista, Un Perdiosta. La Presidente, El Presidente, La Juez, El Juez... con excepciones que confirman la norma, tales como "El Agua', y " La Mano"...



¡Qué curioso! casi apuesto a que sos hombre... Mirá, socialmente me tiene podrida el hecho de que no se aclare cuando una mujer llega a algún puesto que antes ocupaban siempre hombres. Si esas cosas aparecen, es porque se necesitan. Cuando ya no sea novedad, tal vez desaparezcan. Podés estar en favor o en contra, pero no se puede luchar contra los cambios en el idioma, fundamentalmente cuando están basados en temas como éste.

Yo creo que lo 'políticamente correcto' apareció porque se sintió la necesidad. Con respecto a las minorías, el no poder llamar a alguien tranquilamente 'negro' me parece aceptable, si quienes lo son se sienten mal por esa nomenclatura. Lo mismo con 'judío'. Y con las mujeres, tras que no son minorías, tambi'en hay discriminación. 
Yo no tenía problemas con el 'masculino es el bisexual' hasta ver la palabra 'sheika' en inglés (ya lo conté en otros hilos, pero si alguien quiere saber qué es, lo puedo repetir). Eso me hizo entender la necesidad de hacer el sexo explícito.


----------



## Peón

La cuestión está en ver si sirve para comunicarnos mejor o no. No creo que "jueza" ni "presidenta", ni "ministra" se hayan comenzado a usar por ser políticamente correctas o para mejorar la situación de las mujeres (aunque lo hagan, según algunos). Creo que se impuso justamente cuando las mujeres (aquí sí gracias a las luchadoras sociales, ante las que expreso mi admiración) fueron juezas, presidentas, ministras,  y porque es fácil para el hablante el agregado o sustitución por la "a". Quiero decir que en este caso, el lenguaje siguió o está siguiendo a los hechos. 
Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

duvija said:


> ...Y si la mujer es juez/jueza, ¿el marido sería 'juez'? (digo, en las mismas áreas donde 'jueza' puede ser 'esposa de alguien').


Y yo pregunto: ¿cómo se llamaría la pareja masculina de un juez?, ¿también juez? ¿Y la pareja femenina de una jueza?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se llamará, desde ese punto de vista, mujer/esposa del juez o mujer/esposa de la jueza. Tengo en la familia algún caso y digo mi prima es la mujer del juez fulano o de la jueza mengana.


----------



## Gorgar

Revivo el hilo por una duda. No sé si lo correcto es "la juez superior", "la juez superiora", "la jueza superior" o "la jueza superiora". Alguien que me ayude, por favor.


----------



## duvija

Se supone que lo legal es 'la juez superior' que a mí me suena mal. Yo usaría 'la jueza superior/superiora', si o si. Si es importante que se sepa de qué sexo es 'el juez' yo no dejaría de usar el femenino. Y aunque no fuera tan importante, no diría 'el juez superior', pretendiendo que eso es el genérico. Ya estamos en 2017 y todavía al tanteo de cómo resolver este tema.


----------



## Peón

A mi no me suena bien "juez superior o juez/a superior/superiora". Quizás porque no es usual en esto lares. Se diria en todo caso, la juez/la ministra del  tribunal superior. Pero si tengo que decirlo: _-La juez superior. _

Saludos


----------



## Ciprianus

Reducción al absurdo:la jueza superiora y el juez superioro.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Las que a mí me parecen bien: _la juez superior, la jueza superior_. De las dos prefiero la segunda.


----------



## Gualtier

Ciprianus said:


> Reducción al absurdo:la jueza superiora y el juez superioro.


Gran hallazgo: _superioro._ Jajaja 
_inferioro, mejoro, peoro, mayoro, menoro..._ Así no hay disputa.


----------



## S.V.

_Superiora_ existe desde el español clásico, en la acepción 7 del DRAE: _Rogaronle que se fuesse allà a ser religiosa, prometiendole que en pocos años la escogerian por superiora_ (Padre Sigüenza, 1600).

Otra cosa son los adjetivos invariables, y los sustantivos que hoy admiten -_a_ para cargos que las mujeres nunca tuvieron.


----------



## duvija

Y sigue el tema, vuelve una y otra vez. Es que 'la juez' no convence y esto es en todo el mundo de habla hispana. No hay caso. Si tenemos diferencia de sexo/género, pues la tenemos y no podemos hacernos los distraidos y forzar un genérico que se siente cada vez más sexista . Como dijo S.V., cuando hablamos de cargos que las mujeres nunca tuvieron y ahora sí, sentimos la necesidad de diferenciar el género. Y precisamente porque ES parte del idioma. 
Estamos corrigiendo injusticias reales o percibidas. Es genial porque en un hilo pasado, se aceptaba 'jueza' pero no 'edila' - a pesar de que ésta última no fuerza ninguna de las estrategias del español en cuanto a sonidos, sílabas, acentuación, etc. Nos guiamos por 'nos suena xxx' con lo que negamos palabras perfectamente posibles y aceptamos otras, porque sí nomás. Y no siempre nos 'suenan' bien o mal, sino a impulso.


----------



## XiaoRoel

duvija said:


> Se supone que lo legal es 'la juez superior' que a mí me suena mal. Yo usaría 'la jueza superior/superiora', si o si. Si es importante que se sepa de qué sexo es 'el juez' yo no dejaría de usar el femenino. Y aunque no fuera tan importante, no diría 'el juez superior', pretendiendo que eso es el genérico. Ya estamos en 2017 y todavía al tanteo de cómo resolver este tema.


Muy de acuerdo. Aunque yo uso, en el caso propuesto, la juez superior (superior en latín no distinguñia masculino de femenino, y en la tradición románica los nombres en -or no distinguía género (como en la poesía gallega medieval: a pastor, a señor, etc).


----------

